# HTMl  Tabellen-Zelle zeilen oder Höhe begrenzen



## ganz-neu (29. Dez 2014)

in einer Html Tabellenzelle möchte ich die Höhe so begrenzen, dass nicht über deu unteren Rand der Zelle hinaus geschrieben wird.
Am besten auch noch mit einem akustischen Signal wenn das Ende erreicht wurde.

```
<table border="1" style="width:518pt; height:500pt;">
   <td colspan="2" style="vertical-align:top;">
        <b>Feld für den normalen Text
        </b>
   </td>
 </table>
```


----------



## ganz-neu (30. Dez 2014)

Hallo niemand zu Hause?


----------

